# Duda sobre programación de GAL



## camilo7 (May 15, 2010)

buenas gente quería saber si me podrían ayudar con una duda sobre que programa utilizar que me permita quemar en una gal 22V10 quería usar xilinx pero me dicen q no se pueden quemar gal en este programa, agradecería si alguien me pudiera responder q programa utilizar y un pequeño tutorial del mismo muchas gracias por la atención


----------



## betodj (May 15, 2010)

Camilo7. En colombia ¿que significa quemar?


----------



## camilo7 (May 15, 2010)

me refiero a quemar tratando de decir a la acción de grabar el programa diseñado en la gal XD


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 15, 2010)

El Wincupl, te funcionara de maravilla, es de atmel.


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

@jaimepsantos, viendo tu en lace http://redelectronicos.blogspot.com. He visto lo del LabView v8.5, no se si esta es realmente la últime versión. Ya que estoy entretenido en estos momentos haciendo una interfaz del puerto paralelo y otra de serie con su manual y código fuente incluido bajo Visual Express .net 2010 (gratuito). ¿Crees que vale la pena gastar energías para hacer lo mismo con LabView? Es decir, aprender como se maneja y hacer un manual creando la interfaz sea LPT o COM.


----------



## Earl (May 21, 2010)

Pues de las que yo conozco, es posible programar los GAL con lencuaje CUPL, OPAL o incluso con VHDL, desconozco si se puede con XILINX yo hasta el momento solo he utilizado WinCUPL de Atmel.

Aqui está Galaxy, te sirve para programar GAL con VHDL.

http://www.4shared.com/file/95790122/d1628da9/Galaxy.html


Aquí está OPAL, para programar GAL con OPAL

http://www.4shared.com/file/96287896/fbb831d3/opal.html


WinCUPL los puedes descargar desde la página de Atmel, es necesario registrarse pero no tardas nada.


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 21, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> @jaimepsantos, viendo tu en lace http://redelectronicos.blogspot.com. He visto lo del LabView v8.5, no se si esta es realmente la últime versión. Ya que estoy entretenido en estos momentos haciendo una interfaz del puerto paralelo y otra de serie con su manual y código fuente incluido bajo Visual Express .net 2010 (gratuito). ¿Crees que vale la pena gastar energías para hacer lo mismo con LabView? Es decir, aprender como se maneja y hacer un manual creando la interfaz sea LPT o COM.


Que tal meta, reapondiendo a tu pregunta el labview que tengo si esta desactuaalizado pero si no mal recuerdo haber visto ya esta el labview 2009, creo que es el mas nuevo, y respondiendo a la otra, creo que *sii*, el labview es una herramienta maravillosa para la interfaz entre la copmutadora y dispositivos externos, te da la oportunidad de tener un control o un censo de dispositivos externos, intentalo el labview te da la oportunidad de trabajar graficamente, luego tiene herramientas mas dirijidas hacia la electronica. te lo recomiendo.


----------



## Meta (May 21, 2010)

Algo que no me agrada que es de pago. De todas maneras se puede programar gráficos como eso en Visual Studio mediante GDI+.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ObyKuUcgEY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS6thWgPUOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbxgjuMu0-I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRz43LChQVU


----------

